# hobbies



## woodbutcher (20 Oct 2007)

hi all, 

just got to thinking as so many of us have the woodworking bug, what other hobbies do you have? 

mine is cooking and not bad at it although i say so myself :lol: 

woodbutcher.


----------



## Philly (20 Oct 2007)

Guitar (and bass). I play in a couple of bands - any excuse to get out in the evening :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Fecn (20 Oct 2007)

Woodworking's the most recent addition to my hobbies list since I've only had a place to do it properly for the last 18 months. 

My other hobbies include.. Computing, Electronics, Car stuff/electrical/mechanical and a bit of gardening. As a general rule, if I'm making something or fixing something then I'm happy. I particularly enjoy repairing (or at least trying to repair) electronic or mechanical gadgets.. DVDs, videos, washing machines, TVs etc. I've built my own home automation system (at the last house), PC Server case from aluminimum, gate automation, nappy changing table, steel-framed sliding gate, toybox, picnic table.. and most recently my CNC router thingy.


----------



## Sawdust (20 Oct 2007)

Astronomy - managed to combine it with woodwork by making a telescope.

Archery - haven't made a bow though.

Home cinema - Also combined with wood work as I made my speakers and screen.

Mike


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Oct 2007)

I'm a self employed furniture maker; consequently I don't have much time for hobbies!

I do have a couple of allotments however, and hope to be self-sufficient in veg next year.


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2007)

Woodworky stuff is all I do now but I used to do...bonsai trees, hi-fi, SIB (ships in bottles) wine and beer making...still like to get immersed in a good book tho', am reading 'Labyrinth' at the mo' - Rob


----------



## ByronBlack (20 Oct 2007)

Rob, I read labyrinth last year, thoroughly enjoyed it! Reading and photography(to a small extent) are the only other hobbies outside of woodwork, virtually all my spare time goes on woodworking in one form or another.


----------



## Woodmagnet (21 Oct 2007)

Apart from woodworking, i like to read. :wink:


----------



## Gill (21 Oct 2007)

I suppose those of you who like ploughing hand tools through wood find it gives you enough exercise  . However, my type of woodwork is pretty sedentary so when I'm not doing it I like to either walk my dog or dance.

Gill


----------



## jasonB (21 Oct 2007)

The one that is taking up my spare time at the moment is model engineering, started a 1/6th scale traction engine earlier this year and here are a couple of other models.

In the warmer part of the year my bonsai and koi get a bit more attention

And I also paint the odd model figure but have not picked up a brush for almost a year.

JAson


----------



## PowerTool (21 Oct 2007)

Woodturning takes up most of my spare time these days.Spent about 5 years collecting and painting 28mm models,but have done almost none since I built the workshop (needed something bigger to look at - think it's my age.. :lol: )
Also enjoy gardening,car maintenance,general DIY,and do various odd-jobs for people.
Currently studying at home in preparation for a training course to become the companys UK DGSA (Dangerous Goods Safety Advisor) - also keeps me fit,as the books are big and heavy... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## duncanh (21 Oct 2007)

Juggling is my other main hobby but these days it's more of a social thing than a serious hobby - I just turn up to the 2 local clubs every week for a chat and maybe 10 minutes of actual juggling. I still go away to several events every year lasting from 1 day to 9 days. It's a great way to travel to different places round Europe and the UK to meet up with friends that you may only see once or twice a year at these events.

The other hobby that I started recently is flying model planes. I've always wanted to try it and this year due to time off work ill I've had a lot of time to fill so thought I'd give it a go. I bought a foam plane to begin with as they're pretty durable but I soon progressed onto one made from the corrugated plastic that they make shop signs from. It's even more durable than the foam and very easy to work with. I bought a kit from here together with electric motors from my local shop and I've never looked back. It's great fun and has got me out of the house during this wonderful autumn weather we've been having recently.

Duncan


----------



## seanybaby (21 Oct 2007)

Kite jumping  And no thats not jumping over kites, its getting kites to lift yourself off the ground.


----------



## wizer (21 Oct 2007)

Cooking here too. I trained formally as a Chef.. just for fun, would never work as a chef. Not sure I really see this as a hobby, more a way of life, i'm very obsessive about the food world.

I also have an allotment but that has fallen by the waistside this season due to the whole house renovation thing.

I invested in some photography equipment a couple of years ago but as yet have no had time to master it all.

I think woodworking will become the main hobby going forward.


----------



## newt (21 Oct 2007)

Woodwork, metalwork and flying (when the back is better)


----------



## shedhead (21 Oct 2007)

My other interests are my two Labradoodle dogs FLYNN & INDY. We got Flynn 3 years ago after many heart breaking attempts to get a family dog, as my wife and third child are allergic to dogs. Last October Indy joined us. Labradoodles are a cross between a Labrador & a Standard Poodle. Their fur is fleecy and does not cast.
After that i try to swim, i had to retire 2 years ago through ill health [ back problems and siatica ], due to accident at work 10 years previous, which ended almost 30 years in the leisure industry as a Lifeguard Supervisor.


----------



## mailee (21 Oct 2007)

'woodworking takes up most of my time now although I uised to indulge in: Archery, pistol and rifle shooting, Scuba diving, video production, writing and of late woodwork.  Nowadays all I have time for is the woodwork. I had to stop diving due to a bad back or I would still be doing this too. :wink:


----------



## StevieB (22 Oct 2007)

Main interest is squash - play in the Kent league for a club in Kent and try and make at least 2 games a week. Working in London and living in Kent doesnt leave alot of time sadly 

Steve.


----------



## tnimble (22 Oct 2007)

About all areas in woocworking and restoring/repairing/making hand tools.

Stained glass, tiffany and a bit of 3D painting and annealed painting on glass.

Music, although I do not make any any more, I still listen to it and perhaps pickup making some noice again.

Collecting antiques and electronics and writing computer software (actually also are my job), DIY and some photography.

Langugaes including (not all at the same level) Dutch, English, Italian, Latin, German, Arabic, Russian, Sanskrit and Coptic.


----------



## StarGazer (22 Oct 2007)

This seems as good a place as anywhere to introduce myself! 

A long time diy (by necessity) hobbyist with interests in steam engines, astronomy, history I was recently dragged screaming into the world of historical re-enactment. As part of this I started helping out on a long term project to build an saxon long hall with traditional materials and techniques. 

I naturally moved towards the carpentry side of things (you can only do so much daubing and plastering!) making doorframes, window frames etc all from seasoned oak and building frames from green oak. 

Slowly I moved into making items for the living history displays for my family and started lurking here, picking up very useful information on hand tools and techniques. 

Next big project is to convert the garage (single thickness wall) by lining it and insulating the walls and making a workbench. 

StarGazer


----------



## martyn2 (22 Oct 2007)

Rc model areoplanes ,model railways, music i guess are the other hobbies I get up to :roll: 

Martyn


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2007)

hi stargazer and welcome to the forum! 

to all posters 
what an plethora of hobbies, all we need is hobby (estate agents, solicitors, and accountants.) and we would have the base for a multi million pound business :lol: :lol: 

all joking aside how dose everyone find time to do all this? 


woodbutcher.


----------



## lugo35 (22 Oct 2007)

at the mo its wood wood wood, work and hobby(turning). but have shot for wales at clay pigeon shooting. 
also comp safari off road racing. both of these had to stop due to kids arriving


----------



## Stu in Tokyo (22 Oct 2007)

While woodworking takes up most of my time, I do like bikes...

Used to own some racing bikes, but did not race, I went to the track a lot and BOY does that cost money! :roll: 







My old GSXR 600 race bike, a few years ago! \/


----------



## Harbo (22 Oct 2007)

Apart from woodwork - photography, computers and Hi-fi (the real thing - those black shiny things playing through an all-analogue system using thermionic valves!). They do get hot though and I do not need the heating on in my study where my system sadly now resides. 
Most of my time though seems to be carrying out jobs for my two daughters who seemed to have married husbands with two lefthands (apologises to lefthanders!) :lol: 

Rod


----------



## david simper (22 Oct 2007)

Cycling, reading, radio 4 - The Archers, occasional photography, environmentalism, current affairs, our toddler - quite consuming, beer - occasionally, cinema, theatre. Is that enough?


----------



## Fecn (23 Oct 2007)

woodbutcher":2n4psqx6 said:


> all joking aside how dose everyone find time to do all this?



Let's see now.. My job-of-work office is attached to the side of the house so I don't have to waste time commuting and can take lunchbreaks in the shed. I hardly ever watch TV, and I don't sleep much. Not having to commute gains me about 3 hours a day of time for more fun things.


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Oct 2007)

Don't really get the time anymore - doing up a money pit is time consuming.

Although like Fecn - anything remotely mechanical\engineering (as well as construction) keeps me happy.

Althought ain't as lucky as him (walk round the side of the house) but a 7 mile round trip against traffic - can't really complain. Taken bloody long enough to get a job so close to home.

I forgot about cars - that's slightly on the back burner at the mo. Somewhere in the list after - House, bathrooms, kitchen, decorating, furniture, workshop, garden..... she keeps making the list longer.


----------



## Calpol (23 Oct 2007)

Still at college so whenever I have free time I get into the studying... :lol: 

Na, like photography at the minute, DIY, cars in general and music (see the avatar)


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oct 2007)

Reading, astronomy, growing veg, cooking (my 13 yr old daughter helps), painting (water colour and pastel), electronics, computer programming.

Also swimming, squash and golf, but not finding time for them these days


----------



## tnimble (23 Oct 2007)

woodbutcher":cclofs47 said:


> all joking aside how dose everyone find time to do all this?



Very easy. Time is not for anyone to find, although time is not linear.. When you turn the corner you can't stumble in a fragment of time. You have to make time.

The easiest methods for creating time is allocation of time. This can be done by skipping usage of time for other things.

A more advanced method of time allocation is through meditation and trained deprivation of sleep. 

Fabrication of time, accessing anti time (yes this does exist) and breaking the time continuum are only for the very advanced.

To aid in your quest for time please join the TOET (Temple of endless time). To apply, deprive yourself of sleep for 23 hours for 23 days drinking 23 cups of coffee a day, have an orgasm and write me small essay about your ultimate goal *of* live. No resting allowed inbetween.


----------



## Shadowfax (26 Oct 2007)

Walking the dogs. I used to do archery but I don't have the time now.
I like swimming and also photography but not on the scale I used t do it. Digital cameras make it so easy now.

SF


----------



## White House Workshop (26 Oct 2007)

I have far too many and some have dropped by the wayside (amateur radio, flying, sailing, a few more...) but what takes up my time these days is:

Keeping our home network running and making sure my wife is able to do what she wants on her new Vista computer (HATE that o/s).
Motorcycling - I managed less than 3000 miles in the car last year but did about 8000 on my bikes.
Gardening - we have 1/3rd of an acre and we grow a lot of food.
Rifle shooting - only an air rifle in the garden, but it's still fun.
Travel - mostly to see family, but if the weather's nice we get the bike out and head for the continent.
Cooking - and recently I have gotten rather good at it 8) 
Geocaching - recently brought into it by the grandkids.
I've probably got a few others, but they are 'fill-ins' when there's nothing else to do!!! I do a lot of DIY around the house, but most of that includes woodworking, too, so I haven't listed it...


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Oct 2007)

what is geocaching?


----------



## Sawdust (26 Oct 2007)

ByronBlack":mrjuinuv said:


> what is geocaching?



This: http://www.gagb.org.uk/

Mike


----------



## White House Workshop (26 Oct 2007)

ByronBlack":165g7b2x said:


> what is geocaching?


This is the one we use...

http://www.geocaching.com

It's something we can do alone, or with the family - and particularly on the motorbike. The latest cache we found was in Budapest..... and we have hidden a cache at GC16EYN You'll have to join to find out where! (It's free)


----------



## ByronBlack (26 Oct 2007)

Sounds interesting despite the slightly 'nerdy' name, but I have a question, if you can't bury the cache, or put it in a hole how can you hide it from non-cachers and what are the chances that this cache wont get moved/stolen or generally abused?

Finally, I might not be understanding it, but whats the fun in the treasure hunt if you are using GPS - surely that just pin points where it is and you simply find it by following the GPS - or is it more involved than that - please excuse my ignorance, no offense is intended, just trying to understand it more.


----------



## tnimble (26 Oct 2007)

Just picked up a new hobby.

Fighting the council.

They will not proces my request for a builing permit. Only accept the paperwork, toss aside and bill me. Because my house if to large already, and my shop roof may not be higher than 2.5 meters. In fact I should even remove me kitchen, badroom and toilet. Because they are higher than 2.5 meter on the outside. And they can find any permit for it. Or in fact any permit for the whole block. Very strange since I picked up the permit from 1903 for my house only a few months ago.


----------



## White House Workshop (27 Oct 2007)

ByronBlack":1pwuetml said:


> Sounds interesting despite the slightly 'nerdy' name, but I have a question, if you can't bury the cache, or put it in a hole how can you hide it from non-cachers and what are the chances that this cache wont get moved/stolen or generally abused?
> 
> Finally, I might not be understanding it, but whats the fun in the treasure hunt if you are using GPS - surely that just pin points where it is and you simply find it by following the GPS - or is it more involved than that - please excuse my ignorance, no offense is intended, just trying to understand it more.


No problem. GPS is usually only accurate to 20' anyway and experienced 'cachers' find ingenious ways of hiding the loot. Our own cache is easy until you get to the last 50' and then the tree cover interferes with the GPS signal so you have to triangulate to make it easy. I think it might be easier once the leaves are down. You can put caches in holes - the only stipulation is that the finders have to be able to get them out and then re-hide them. Most are very well camouflaged. Try looking for a 35mm film canister hidden somewhere on a jetty.....and painted to match the background. That's an example of a micro cache - they come in all shapes and sizes. The biggest are usually things like ammo cans - we found one disguised as a bird house hanging in a tree! Clever.

Some caches do get stolen, but all have information in them about what they are, and a number of people have discovered the 'hobby' by stumbling on a cache.

Most of the fun of geocaching is that it takes you to places you might not normally go to. For example, recently we went to the natural amphitheatre where Eisenhower addressed the US troops before the D-Day landings. We found a lovely quiet park in the middle of the city in Belleville Ontario, we found a small park in Budapest where the 'Zero Kilometer' mark is. The people who found our cache - some of them never realised the park was as big or varied as it is because they usually only stayed around the town end at the kids playground. And so on. Our most fun cache find was at Gobblers Knob in Punxsatawny Pennsylvania......






One of the big benefits for our family is that it gets the kids out and away from the TV! Come the weekends, or even after school on a sunny day, they're always wanting to go out for a walk in the woods, or to a new location. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## motownmartin (27 Oct 2007)

Gobbler's Knob, someone's having a laugh
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## EddieJ (25 Apr 2009)

I guess that I have three main hobbies.

I used to be into bike racing, but sadly had to packed it up in 2003.  So to relieve the boredom, I took up race bike restoration instead, and now have a fair string of completed projects under my belt. Sadly though, because I can't afford to keep them, once finished they are then sold.  

Here are two current projects that are nearly at an end.


From this ( A 1973 Yamaha TA125)






To this











This is a 1990 Yamaha TZ250






My other hobbies are photography and my lawn!


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Apr 2009)

I have only just found this thread and it's quite fascinating to see what others do?

My hobbies are radio controlled gliders of which I have a room full from a tiny 12" foamy thing up to 13 foot models. I love the vintage scale and have a couple from the 1930 era. They are always radio and sometimes controlled :shock: . Below is one of the more 'interesting' competitions that my old club in England used to run? Bag on the head comp! You have to fly yer mates model with the bag on yer head and do wht he tells you and when he quietly says "GIMME THE TRANNY" you hand him the transmitter so that he can, hopefully, save the model from crashing. Don't hestitate because the next is he has your model and the bag on his head! 






Me launching my 1936 Minimoa. 10 foot span, 6 lbs weight and all trad balsa built. Lovely gull winged model. The flying site is Frocester Hill, Stroud, Gloucestershire with the River Severn in the background.






I also love photography and have joined a local club which is hilarious spending the club evenings trying to keep up with a dozen French folks talking at 15 to the dozen. Don't arf help yer French!

I suppose the most serious hobby is due to where we live, in the biggest vinyard in the World, so I am doing my best to test all of the different wines here. None of this "New World" 'stuff'. Hard work and the biggest problem is trying to remember what each one is like after a bottle or 2. I took the decision not to spit it out because that would be a waste :roll: It isn't a cheap hobby either with some of the wines costing up to 5 or 6€ a bottle!

Another hobby is the history here. What with the Old Cité of Carcassonne and all of the Cathar castles it is an incredible place and how they built some of the places is a mystery to me never mind how they were defeated in the end.


----------



## Night Train (26 Apr 2009)

I am involved with the local Amateur Dramatics group. It is a recent thing but something I have been wanting to find the time to do since leaving school in '82.

I act, sing, dance and make just about all the set and most of the props. The link to our current production, Peter Howarth's 'Robin, Prince of Sherwood', is in my sig if any one want to see me in action.


----------



## Gerry (28 Apr 2009)

radio Control Aeroplanes for me along with an unhealthy interest in computers and anything engineering like.
Most of my spare time is took up with running one of the largest Model Flying forums RCMF where I run the server and modify/administrate the software.

Gerry


----------



## billw (28 Apr 2009)

My hobby involves one of these. It's exceptionally practical for lugging furniture around :roll:


----------



## martyn2 (28 Apr 2009)

hi Gerry just joined your RCMF site i use the RCME one normally so
hope fully will get more info 

thanks 
martyn


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Apr 2009)

I too have been on the RCMF forum for a while now, using Jonzjob of course, as on all the forums I'm on. Not a bad forum really, all things taken into account :evil:  . No, seriously a very good site with loads-a-gen. Keep up the good work mate!

Billw? I take it that you are into 1/12 scale dolls house building and furniture? I very nearly swapped my 1946 MGTC for a Lotus 11 with a 1 ltr Cosworth screamer in it when I was young and stationed in Singapore. Oh how I wish that I had kept the MG and bought the Lotus too! Nice little motor!


----------



## Digit (28 Apr 2009)

> Lotus



According to Clarkson that stands for 'Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious!'
:lol: 

Roy.


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Apr 2009)

Since when has Clarkeybaby been able to talk when he is sat down on his mouthpiece?


----------



## Digit (28 Apr 2009)

His mum loves him!

Roy.


----------



## BradNaylor (28 Apr 2009)

Digit":2d8ul9a8 said:


> His mum loves him!
> 
> Roy.



So evidently, do millions of people around the world. I've never understood why JC annoys some people; it is quite obviously all an act and he plainly has tremendous fun winding people up.

He's a bit of a hero of mine!

:lol: 

Brad


----------



## andycktm (28 Apr 2009)

Delta box ,reverse cylinders .
Very nice 8)
80 hp?


----------



## Digit (28 Apr 2009)

He's fundamentally un PC Brad and that's not a bad counterpoise I think.

Roy.


----------



## EddieJ (28 Apr 2009)

andycktm":26lani9m said:


> Delta box ,reverse cylinders .
> Very nice 8)
> 80 hp?



MMMMM!!!! Don't you just love GP250 race bikes, and even more so the lovely reverse cylinder models!  80BHP is probably pretty close to the mark.  

Here is another past restoration project to wet your appetite!  






And this is my old GP250 race bike!


----------



## Jonzjob (28 Apr 2009)

BradNaylor":1a1uzzg1 said:


> Digit":1a1uzzg1 said:
> 
> 
> > His mum loves him!
> ...



All I can say is that I'll bet he ducks every Easter? :twisted:


----------



## Gerry (29 Apr 2009)

Jonzjob and Martyn, I'm sure I'll bump in to you over there. I use the name pheasant_plucker on RCMF.

Gerry


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

BradNaylor":x5pf28j8 said:


> .
> 
> He's a bit of a hero of mine!
> 
> ...



I've worked for him and the guy is probably the nicest and most generous person I've met in television. Personally I almost always agree with his views (remember his chat show?). One thing I'll say about him, which he'd not like, is that he clearly lies about his age! Close up he look in his early 60's. TV and make up can do wonders! 

Brad you should get tickets to the next Top Gear series. He always has a wonder around the crowd and has a chat. Never know, you could end up doing his kitchen 





Earlier on in this thread (in 2007) I said I was into cookery. That's largely disappeared now that I'm on these horrible pain killers, I don't eat much, let alone cook. So now woodworking\turning is all consuming. I'm determined to crack it by my *40th *birthday


----------



## Doctor (29 Apr 2009)

EddieJ":3lay5g81 said:


> !!!! Don't you just love GP250 race bikes,








sure do, not quite up to your standards, but a cracking bike.

Just love the 2 strokers.


----------



## billw (29 Apr 2009)

Digit":1ekodo7l said:


> > Lotus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to every owner, that's hitting the nail on the head

*looks despairingly in wallet*


----------



## EddieJ (29 Apr 2009)

Doctor":3r8fctgw said:


> EddieJ":3r8fctgw said:
> 
> 
> > !!!! Don't you just love GP250 race bikes,
> ...



Thanks for posting the photo of your Aprilia  

It's looks to be one of the nicest examples that Ive seen for a very long time. I really hate rim tape, black screens and arrows. The bikes a credit to you.


----------



## Racers (29 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Oooh 2 strokes I had a couple of Kh250s (wrote one off with out hurting my self) Nothing like the smell of Bellray in the morning.


Pete


----------



## Digit (29 Apr 2009)

Not exactly renowned for their road holding as I recall Pete.
Pushed into a corner, and force fed a few pints I'll even admit to having owned an XS250!  

Roy.


----------



## Doctor (29 Apr 2009)

billw":1ybjfzkr said:


> My hobby involves one of these. It's exceptionally practical for lugging furniture around :roll:



I have a Lotus on order, don't know delivery date yet, probably Sept, getting excited already :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

Are motorbikes and lotus's a mid-life-crisis thing?


----------



## Digit (29 Apr 2009)

Dunno about tothers wizer but for me bikes are a terminal disease.
I've been riding motor bikes of and on for half a century.

Roy.


----------



## Doctor (29 Apr 2009)

wizer":36thsffx said:


> Are motorbikes and lotus's a mid-life-crisis thing?



No, its called having fun. :lol:


----------



## EddieJ (29 Apr 2009)

wizer":33vctn79 said:


> Are motorbikes and lotus's a mid-life-crisis thing?



You can keep cars, as they do nothing for me, but bikes have been a major part of my life for as long as I can remember. 
I don't have any interest in riding on the road, and my interest is purely for racing. 
For me, nothing comes close to the feeling that you get from a race start and the rush of the first corner. 
Sadly the death of my best mates son in only his second ever race, changed my whole perspective about what, or rather who is important and I packed it in there and then.
I would dearly love to get back out there, but know that its just not going to happen. The trouble is, I just can't find anything to replace it.


----------



## Digit (29 Apr 2009)

With no disrespect intended to anybody, but knowing how sleepy a lot of car drivers are, I stopped riding when my kids were young, but the lure pulled me back eventually.
I'm off the road at the moment till I can sort the carb out, time needed, but I'll be back!

Roy.


----------



## billw (29 Apr 2009)

Doctor":2jxxmyn9 said:


> I have a Lotus on order, don't know delivery date yet, probably Sept, getting excited already :lol: :lol:



good luck, it's a slippery slope! This is my 4th one and they become quite addictive. I take it you've bought an Evora? Yet to see one in the flesh but my dealer's promised me a drive....

(that's my CAR dealer before anyone gets the wrong idea...)


----------



## billw (29 Apr 2009)

wizer":1bnj27o4 said:


> Are motorbikes and lotus's a mid-life-crisis thing?



I thought I had my mid-life crisis when I bought a 27' boat when I was in my late 20s, so what the Lotus says about my situation I have no idea :shock:


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2009)

...more money than.....

Seriously, we all have our cash eating hobbies.


----------



## kityuser (30 Apr 2009)

you can keep your lotuses and bikes, I`d prefer something somebody can't ruin in a car park because they're jealous, or crash into you......

I`ll never forget seeing a lambo (with its top down) parked in the multi story in maidstone, some twit had tipped a milkshake all over the interior...... twit.

give me a PRS, or fender/jackson custom shop any day...............

The ONLY way I`d have a swanky motor, is when I build my Ultima GT with a super charged chevy V8 lump.

Steve


----------



## Racers (30 Apr 2009)

> Digit Posted: Wed Apr 29, 2009 6:27 pm
> 
> Not exactly renowned for their road holding as I recall Pete.



Mine wheren't bad different fork oil, shocks, and TT100s l, used to keep up with most 250s (15 tooth engine sprocket helps) and I was a bit mad in those days I didn't like people getting past me, I was doing about 90 when I wrote one off :lol: 

ZXR750J2 these days

Pete


----------



## Grinding One (30 Apr 2009)

Digit":1ovdbb5z said:


> With no disrespect intended to anybody, but knowing how sleepy a lot of car drivers are, I stopped riding when my kids were young, but the lure pulled me back eventually.
> I'm off the road at the moment till I can sort the carb out, time needed, but I'll be back!
> 
> Roy.



I have seen those on the high way along with the text messagers and make up artists putting on their faces....But when my 1800 vtx rolls up they look twice.It is quite loud and if you wrap those twins its louder. :lol: Kinda wakes them up,and they can not catch me either,boy that bike is quick.


----------



## Wormwood (30 Apr 2009)

Current hobbies are caving and climbing, with a dash of photography.

In the past I used to be well into my martial arts, fencing and archery.


----------



## Digit (30 Apr 2009)

That's one big machine GO!

Roy.


----------



## matt (30 Apr 2009)

I get bored too easily to have a hobby. I just have lots of things that I flit between.


----------

